# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Badis badis

## genes

Sharing my Badis badis. This guy can be quite a terror in a tank. Never disturbing other community fishes, but only at my Apistogrammas. 

So far, the Ap. iniridae and Ap. cacatuoides were no match for him.  :Grin:

----------


## zyblack

Really nice fish...caught my eye when I was at the forum main page. Love those blue fins. Envy  :Wink:

----------


## CK Yeo

OOo! Badis!  :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy: 
A really nice fish that's a little under appreciated in the hobby.

Here's mine in horny colour.


ck

----------


## benny

What a difference in body coloration. These two pictures will be a good reference for future hobbyists.

Keep snapping guys! Your photographic contributions are appreciated!

Cheers,

----------


## genes

Thanks Benny. 

As always, beautiful shot CK. These guys are like the chameleon. For guys who wants to see the horny colouration. You can use a mirror, these guys flare at the mirror too! And sometimes you get a full darken body without much reddness.

----------


## andrewtyr

These fellows are quite aggressive. I remember I had one, and soon after my C. hastacus start losing an eye and torn fins. And the bugger is so hard to catch! I literally tore down the tank to catch him.

----------


## Quixotic

They are chameleons alright. The horny coloration is also to assert their territory and domininance. My alpha male displays coloration in CK's photo when flaring at another male, which then immediately took on the coloration in gene's photo.




> These fellows are quite aggressive. I remember I had one, and soon after my C. hastacus start losing an eye and torn fins. And the bugger is so hard to catch! I literally tore down the tank to catch him.


Are you sure it is the work of _B. badis_? They pretty much leave other fishes alone, except those with body shapes like theirs (e.g. Apistogrammas). Nothing bad has ever happened to my _Boraras urophthalmoides_, so you may just had a highly stressed individual.

----------


## trident

Eugene,
those badis badis are beautiful, where did you buy them from?
richard

----------


## taygu

Hi Eugene,

That is a very nice badis badis, beside where you get it from, what did you feed it with?

----------


## genes

Got him from NA about 2 months ago. Not sure if its still available. He eats everything.  :Grin:

----------


## bryan

Well, the LFS still confuses everyone by labelling the more commonly seen _D. dario_ as _B. badis_. _B. badis_ is more than double the size of _D. dario_ therefore yes, it'll take on the Apisto since it is also teritorial.

----------


## zyblack

Erm newbie here...

Would a betta and badis badis co-exist? If not, which fish will be stronger? 

Think this fish would look nice with genes's badis badis.

----------


## TBoss

Err.. I think Badis dont grow as big as bettas... in fact I think they are generally small in size. Correct me if Im wrong

----------


## Quixotic

> Would a betta and badis badis co-exist? If not, which fish will be stronger?


Not a good idea. They would certainly have territorial disputes. Betta are "slow" fishes and could be at the wrong end if _B. badis_ is not happy.




> Err.. I think Badis dont grow as big as bettas... in fact I think they r generally small in size. Correct me if Im wrong


TBoss, welcome to AQ.

If you have not discovered this yet, SMS type of language (e.g. 'r') is discouraged in the forum for the benefit of our members. Do kindly refrain from SMS type of language as they are difficult to read and understand for our members alike, including those that are not from Singapore. 

I think that the _B. badis_ that you are thinking of is NOT the real _B. badis_.

If it is red and small, it is actually _D. dario_ which is incorrectly sold as _B. badis_ in the trade and hence, referenced incorrectly in a number of websites.

_B. badis_ can grow up to a size of 8cm TL (total length).

----------


## CK Yeo

More often, LFS label D. dario as scarlet badis.

Anyway, there is a batch in poly art. Not much colours yet. Bring them home, give them good conditions and watch them colour up.

ck

----------


## aquanatix

Before i start,apologies for bringing up an old thread.
Bought my 1st batch of D. dario from polyart as well to try out the fishes.
Other then the single casualty out of the 6 due to territorial behaviour,the 5 turned out well. As mentioned by CK Yeo, conditioning is needed before colours start to show.
Just to add,the only reason why i started keeping "badis" was due to the picture i saw in genes avatar. I always assumed that my scarlet were just a variant of the blue badis which is in fact, the real badis. :Confused:

----------


## illumnae

polyart had a batch of the true badis badis some weeks back, but it was labelled blue badis. i've told the guy there about his error last week and he's since started correctly labelling the dario dario.

----------


## Wackytpt

Sorry guys. There is no such term as true badis.

Don't mislead the rest and yourself.

There is only a B badis (big size one which you guys are refering to) and a dario dario (Scarlet badis)

For the B badis there are actually different type. I personally used to have 4 to 5 different species of the red colour tailed B badis. The different is on the patterns on the body.

Quixotic, correct me if I am wrong for the above information.

----------


## illumnae

Haha sorry to have to point out some logic here nicholas, but if dario dario is being sold as badis badis, then the true badis badis would be the badis badis itself, no? it's not so much misleading people as pointing out to people the difference between what a badis badis actually is, and what the LFS labels as badis badis.

For a more extreme example, let's say a LFS labels cherry shrimp as cherry barb. then we would be saying the true cherry barb is a fish not a shrimp...not misleading anyone at all  :Grin: 

but what you are saying is mostly correct. unless things have changed, there is only 1 species in the Badis family. There is a SUBspecies within the species Badis badis (there is only 1 species, not 4-5 species like you said). An example would be Badis badis burmanicus.

i think dario dario used to be a subspecies of Badis badis known as Badis badis bengalensis, but it has since been reclassified to Dario dario. I'm not 100&#37; sure on this last nugget of information though.

Hope this clarifies things, there's nothing wrong with referring to the "true" Badis badis when the LFS commonly label a "false" Badis badis  :Cool:

----------


## Wackytpt

Yixiang,

What I am saying is we need to encourage each other in using the correct scientific names of the fishes. I am also learning to use the proper names.

We can't blame the LFS as their main interest is to sell fish or whatever names given by their supplier, they will used it. Not all shops will take the effort to use the proper scientific names. According to my knowledge, only a few shops like Biotope, Eco Culture, Midori, Gratiola (Closed down), etc do make the effort.

LFS doesn't make the effort but that doesn't mean the members in here must learn the wrong way.

In the forum, we are trying to encourage people to have a deeper knowledge and understanding of the fishes they keep.

Cheers

PS : Any further discussion, we can have it through PM.

----------


## illumnae

haha i don't think you get what i'm trying to say  :Smile:  but it's ok we can talk over pm/msn

i fully agree with you on your post and i think everyone on the forum learning to use correct names is a very good thing.

----------


## aquanatix

Regardless of names,this fish is still magnificent to me!
For me,it'll always be the "Blue badis"  :Grin:

----------


## EvolutionZ

can i house this blue badis with baby platinium angels?

----------


## Quixotic

Nic and illuminae, I think it all comes down to semantics. When scientific names are used as common names, then it will then depend on which one the person is referring to.

If someone is referring to Badis badis as the common name used by the LFS, then yes, you can argue whether that is the "true" or "false" fish. If someone is referring to _Badis badis_ as the scientific name, then there is no "true " or "false" fish, is there?

In any case, we always try to encourage use of scientific names, so everyone knows we are talking about the exact fish and not getting someone confused.




> For the B badis there are actually different type. I personally used to have 4 to 5 different species of the red colour tailed B badis.


Nic, as far as I know, there are no other known variants/aquarium strains of _B. badis_ except the ones that is shown in the Gene and CK's pictures. So the fish you mentioned may need proper identification to find out if it is a variant or some other species.

Let us not forget, there are a number of other species in the _Badis_ genus. There are 13 described species as of now as confirmed from Fishbase. Some of these like _B. assamensis_ and _B. corycaeus_ were previously available in our LFS as well, but could well have been sold as _B. badis_.

EvolutionZ, probably okay if the tank is very well planted. But then again, I would be wary of the agression between the angels and _B. badis_, as angels are equally territorial fishes. However, these squabbles will probably end up with no more than torn fins. Note how genes mention that his _Apistogrammas_ cannot match the _B. badis_ aggression.




> So far, the Ap. iniridae and Ap. cacatuoides were no match for him.

----------


## illumnae

> If someone is referring to Badis badis as the common name used by the LFS, then yes, you can argue whether that is the "true" or "false" fish.


thanks for clarifying Quixotic, this is exactly what i meant  :Smile:  didn't know how to explain it as clearly as you did  :Laughing:

----------

